# win prediction today 19/07/2022



## wawbet (Jul 19, 2022)

*Champions League - Europe*
*Qarabach vs Zurich      1x*

*Champions League - Europe*
*Midtjylland (Den) vs AEK Larnaca (Cyp)  over 1.5*


*Club Friendly*
*De Treffiers vs Nec nimigen  over 2.5*

*Click HERE FOR MORE TIPS*


----------

